# Don't want Windows 10 - Keeps trying to Install!!!!!!!!



## Rubymosh (Sep 5, 2016)

I am at my wit's end with this. I DO NOT want Windows 10, I really like Windows 7, and have done everything I read online to try and get rid of it but every time I access Windows Update it shows that Windows 10 was trying to install but it got errors - C1900101-2000C. Originally, I had the reserve Windows 10 icon in my systray but uninstalled KB3035583 for Windows 7. Then one day Windows 10 just automatically started installing!!! I immediately shut down my computer so it could not. I then read up on how to removed W10 files, uninstalled a bunch of KB updates related to it, checked to make sure the W10 file was not on my C drive, ran CCleaner and Windows Clean Disk, installed Never 10 software, GWX control panel, changed Windows update to never download updates and STILL every time I open Windows Update it shows that W10 was trying again to install itself and got an error. What am I missing??? GWX and Never 10 both say there are no Windows 10 files on my computer but there must be some update I have missed. I even called Microsoft and they wanted to charge me $99.00 for their mistake!! I told them to F--K off. This is driving me crazy and I have to hate Microsoft for doing this to my computer. Does anyone have any other things I might try? Or a list of KB files I should be looking for? Obviously, GWX and Never 10 do not work completely. Please Help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Make sure you have the latest version of GWX Control Panel as it did get updated a few times: http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/

Make sure you click the following four things but read them carefully so that you are disabling them and not re-enabling them:










The last one might be the one that will do the trick. You will need to reboot immediately afterwards as well before checking Windows Update.

If that doesn't work stop the WU Service and BITS Service and re-name the entire SoftwareDistrubution folder in the Windows directory, see here for details: http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/


----------

